# Dates



## Desmond

Hi I have a small date tree. When is the best time to pick them (UK) Have looked at websites but not found anything.


----------



## menumaker

Maybe when they 'give' to the touch.Christmas perhaps?? Try BBC gardeners question time online


----------



## Mad Cook

Desmond said:


> Hi I have a small date tree. When is the best time to pick them (UK) Have looked at websites but not found anything.


Goodness, I didn't know they would grow in the UK. Let us know how ou get on with them.


----------

